# Kenwood KR-797 bass and trebel control



## NcTarHeel420 (Dec 20, 2012)

I got this unit from my brother for dirt cheap. It came with five speakers and a seven band equalizer, but no remote. I am trying to find a way to adjust the bass and treble on the reciver (not the eaualizer), and all I find is how to do it with the remote. Is it possible to do without it?


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

http://manual.kenwood.com/files/B60-3069-00.pdf

Based on what I am seeing in the user manual the only way to adjust it is using the remote.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Here you go, This is the remote your looking for.


----------

